# Tapered bands



## Hiram (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this has been asked a million times, but being new here I was wondering what the advantage or disadvantages of using tapered bands vs straight bands.

Also, are gold bands good enough for small hunt, rabbits and smaller?

Thanks


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tapered bands with lighter ammo are faster when compared to straight cut bands of equal mass....That's what I've read.
Heavier ammo benefits from straight cuts...Not sure why though...

There are YouTube videos that explain it....

Tapered bands tend to fail at the pouch which makes them safer as well...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Are you referring to Theraband Gold? If so, yes...It is great for any game you can hunt with a Slingshot....Cut it to the right size to match the ammo...Match the ammo to the game you plan to hunt....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiram (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info. All good to know.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Golds are great, but natural latex outperforms it (regarding to my preferences) and also snappier.

Straight cut is more durable. Taper gives an advantage of a more smooth acceleration of the ammo, so it makes the pouch and ammo travels more together. Longer acceleration path, means faster speed.

If the ammo is too light or too heavy all of these tricks with tapering and small pouches etc are becoming pretty pointless.

1. make sure your ammo is matching for the draw weight and elastics

2. Make a decision what you want - accuracy - longevity - ease - power - extension - mount - shooting style

3. Make a cut and experiment with that. Refine it and make notes to find the balance where you can handle maximum power without sacrificing accuracy.

This way you can find your own best cut for a particular ammo and shooting style that fits.

For hunting practice for various distances, angles and keep a style that gives you control over your shots even if conditions are not ideal.

You can find may threads here about hunting setups.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Hiram (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks T.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well said, T.


----------

